

Google CodeJam APAC Test - ripitrust
https://code.google.com/codejam/contest/5214486/dashboard

======
WildUtah
This would be a good second programming interview test after FizzBuzz. A
decent programmer should be able to handle it in 50-100 lines of any modern
language, it's easy and quick enough to explain, it doesn't require any deep
mathematical knowledge, the algorithm is pretty simple and obvious, and there
are lots of little potential bugs waiting for you if you're not careful.

